# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Солдатское "творчество"

## Мриевец

Посмотрите на фотографии советских “дембелей”, отслуживших в СА или на флоте. Практически у всех грудь увешана различными значками. Это и “ГВАРДИЯ”, и “ОТЛИЧНИК СОВЕТСКОЙ АРМИИ (ВВС, ВМФ)”, и “ВОИН-СПОРТСМЕН” (а бывало еще и “МАСТЕР СПОРТА”), и класс по специальности (белая цифра на синем щите со звездой), и юбилейная медаль части (корабля), и “ПАРАШЮТИСТ ОТЛИЧНИК” (иногда и у человека, никогда не одевавшего парашют)…
 И, как правило, комсомольский значок с яркой самодельной подкладкой, выполненной в виде флага, либо продолговатого ромба, либо еще чего то. В общем, все зависело от способностей, фантазии, ну и, конечно же, возможностей солдат (моряков). А иногда попадаются и вовсе оригинальные вещи. Предлагаю в этой ветке собрать коллекцию самодельных солдатских значков.
На фото значок, изготовленный Резниченко Николаем Павловичем. В 1971 году проходил службу авиамехаником в ТВВАУЛ им. Расковой. Материал значка – мельхиор (кусок трубопровода достал еще во время учебы в ШМАСе в г. Рубцовск Алтайского края). Размеры значка – 55*18 мм. Крепление: с тыльной стороны припаяна шпилька с резьбой. Рисунок заготовки выполнен «по мотивам» то ли МиГ-21, то ли Су-7 и воплощен, как минимум, в двух экземплярах.

----------

